# Why are  some of you Switching to Bowtech



## BlackArcher (Nov 30, 2008)

Ya'll still in the woods.......... 2009 Time to Gear Up....  For 3D.

Some of you are changing GEAR...  
I have heard quite a bit about the switch to BowTech..

Who is making the Switch to BowTech, and Why?


----------



## fountain (Nov 30, 2008)

i love the hard drop to the valley!!!!  when it lets off---IT LETS OFF.  i had a constitution and shot unlimited with it.  i could hold a lot better and steadier to boot


----------



## iron stob (Nov 30, 2008)

feel mathews had alot of hand shock,bowtech feels more stable and balenced in hand,accurate out of the box,shot mathews for 10 plus years hate to admit it bowtech better 2009


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Ezra*

pick one up and shoot it! that all it will take. just go ask gunner and white chocolate they will tell you the same.


----------



## hansel (Nov 30, 2008)

I tell ya what, if I had the $$$$$ I'd be getting my hands on an Admiral, it felt great in my hand, love the grip, and it's a sharp looking bow


----------



## 3darcher (Nov 30, 2008)

i'm switching because my boy Robin the Hood shoots one and shoots it good.......

Just kidding, Mathews has been and will be the bow.


----------



## bowsmith (Nov 30, 2008)

Our new marketing plan.


----------



## quackwacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Switching?  Been shooting the best for 5 years now.  My Constitution burnt in a fire last year so Im either going to shoot my Alegence or my Commander till I can get another one.


----------



## young gunna (Dec 1, 2008)

Shoot one and you too can be like me EZRA! LOL


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 1, 2008)

3D Where you been..... 
For a second I thougt you were joining the dark side....

...Gunna and The Smack talk begins....... Still Semi pro for you..


----------



## young gunna (Dec 3, 2008)

HMMMMMMMMMM? Maybe..........


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 4, 2008)

*Gunna..*

...Another mys ter ree


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 4, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> Our new marketing plan.



 Pretty good Pat!


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 5, 2008)

*To switch or not to Switch?*

....that is the Question  the dark side is looking prety good.......
Need:-  Brace =8"  ATA =41" or above  DL = 31.5"     Suggest.


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 5, 2008)

I thought going with Mathews was going to the dark side!!!!

I switched to Mathews this year. Nothing wrong with Bowtech at all. I just loved the feel of the Conquest 4 when I shot it.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 5, 2008)

*Conquest4*

...Silver..
Great Choice.......  I have a private reason for considering the switch.


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 8, 2008)

After all the considerations I will continue my allegiance to Mathews....Catch us if you can.... Thanks for the info...


----------



## JC280 (Dec 8, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> After all the considerations I will continue my allegiance to Mathews....Catch us if you can.... Thanks for the info...




Its not going to be hard to catch you when you're in last place.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 10, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Its not going to be hard to catch you when you're in last place.



You still riding PSE Jonathan? I ordered a MoneyMakerX NI about 1-1/2 wks. ago in all black..Ran it on Archers Advantage software, and am seeing where I can get 275-282 fps. out of it depending on arrow and point weight.


----------



## bowsmith (Dec 10, 2008)

Taylor Co. said:


> You still riding PSE Jonathan? I ordered a MoneyMakerX NI about 1-1/2 wks. ago in all black..Ran it on Archers Advantage software, and am seeing where I can get 275-282 fps. out of it depending on arrow and point weight.



He got a free cookie.


----------



## Taylor Co. (Dec 10, 2008)

bowsmith said:


> He got a free cookie.



I hear ya! Me Too from PSE We'll just have to see if it was the "Indian" or the "Bow"
I am betting on the "Indian"


----------



## Robbie101 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## FrankS (Dec 10, 2008)

Switched to Hoyt Alpha Max 32...hard to beat the performance of this piece!


----------



## JC280 (Dec 10, 2008)

JC280 said:


> Its not going to be hard to catch you when you're in last place.





Where is BlackArcher? I can't believe my remarks have gone unanswered. Maybe this year he will have a bow setup for our 900 rounds and will be able to walk the walk along with talking his usual smack talk. Or will his 2009 season end with more?


----------



## j_seph (Dec 10, 2008)

Cause my wife won one and it's free


----------



## BlackArcher (Dec 11, 2008)

*Jc..*

No Comment...


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Dec 11, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> ....that is the Question  the dark side is looking prety good.......
> Need:-  Brace =8"  ATA =41" or above  DL = 31.5"     Suggest.



2009 Brigadier by Bowtech (Brace=8" ATA=40" DL=25-30")will get you close, or the Sniper by Bowtech (Brace=7 7/8" ATA=34 1/16 DL=27-32"

just my $.02


----------



## JC280 (Dec 11, 2008)

BlackArcher said:


> No Comment...





The calm before the storm?


----------

